# Are a compulsive buyers, it sometime went out of hands yah know?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Sometime i order so many records i buy and download so many records, compulsivly im lucky im not a serrial killer other wise i would be prolific(satyrical joke please).ah... you dont know how life is you get the money you spent the money, you have to walk on your shame and burrough someyou pay your depths and on and on and on...

Money is so fun and so annoying, if you spend more than you hearn your in deep s888(mind my language.

I swear im doeing the best i can to mellow down on expense $$$ ishe , yishe , yow... im sorry i had to exorcize demons.

Money is the number of the beast people die people live out of it.. no money no candy and that it.
Not to mention i have to pay AGAIN for broken versace on a custom made stuff, so im edgy i t will cost me 100+ 6$ only for repair a ring and a bracelet son of a... whatever mind my my language.. esus this is funny.

Life is like a monopoly game ne passer pas go éclamer pas 200$ , et faite gaffe qa la carte aller en prison.. hahaha, hmm jesus this sentence in french was a barrel of laught, beside grey sky dark clouds , wind cold , there always the sun(dont yah remenber that The strangler song).

Im trying to work out my positivism since negativism is the destroyer... so less early swans more franco flemish less spending, darn i still have a double cd on Singer Pur ensemble order and that Pierre de la Rue on beauty Farm , and it gonna cost me my (you know what) ouach...

Anyway please comment on this , im i a bit nuts... or there are too mutch credential and crucial classical composer , work of art form, and im the ambassador of renaissance here on talk classical.

:tiphat:


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Well, I'm not in a position to judge right now. Last weekend, I went to one of the new/used media stores in town. Someone must have sold their very nice collection of obscure Baroque/Classical/early Romantic classical CDs. They must have had at least 40 albums from this person's collection. Many of them were on obscure labels and all of them were in mint condition even though they were used. Some of the CDs were very expensive ($20+ each), but most were $3-5 per album (some were multi-CD sets). Anyway, I ended up buying like 20 of the cheaper albums.  I was able to get all of that for less than $100 though so it certainly could have been worse. 

My pair of Titz CDs are included in that haul. Who doesn't like Titz after all! That Anton Titz could really compose. It'll take me a while to go through and listen to all those CDs, but I did listen to the Andreas Romberg flute quintets CD and it was a very pleasant surprise. So far, so good.


----------

